# Siemens S7-1200 CPU's über VPN vernetzen, Fernwarte-Light



## KatanaArthur (15 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab ein etwas größeres anliegen und mir gehen die Ideen aus.
Vorweg, ich bin bei einem Maschinenbauer und wir statten unsere Maschinen mit einer Fernwartung aus, besonders die großen Stationären Maschinen. Neben der Programmierung und Projektierung habe ich die IT der Fernwartung in meinen Händen. 

Eingesetzt werden Siemens Simatic S7-1200 CPU und Phönix Contact mGuard VPN Router, worüber ich die Maschinen auch Fernwarten kann. 
Die VPN Router in den Maschinen laufen Zentral in der Firma auf. Die IP-Adressen werden über die mGuard Router ge"NAT"ted. Alle Maschinen haben intern die selbe IP-Adresse aber in meinem Fernwartungsnetzwerk, wird die Adresse maskiert und ich kann jedes Bauteil über die Maskierung in jeder Maschine erreichen. 

Jetzt will ich mir eine Zentrale aufbauen, ähnlich einer Fernwarte. In der ich auf einen Blick den Status der Maschine sehen kann (jede Maschine hat ein Statusword) 
Sonst muss ich mich von Smartclient zu Smartclient klicken um das Display zu sehen. Bei einem 12 Zoll Panel ist selbst ein 24/27 Zoll Monitor zu klein. 

Erst hatte ich die Idee eine CPU zu nehmen diese in das Fernwartungsnetz zu hängen IP-Adresse passend zu setzen. Die Statuswörter einsammeln zu lassen und dann über ein HMI (oder PC) zu visualisieren. 
Aber mit dem TIA Portal finde ich nicht die Lösungsansätze die ich vielleicht suche oder ich habe ein Brett vor dem Kopf. 

Ich bin da jetzt auch etwas Ratlos, Profinet durch den VPN Tunnel wird nicht gehen? Modbus TCP? Damit habe ich nicht viel Erfahrung. Wie kann ich mit dem TIA-Portal so etwas realiseren oder muss ich lieber auf ein anderes System gehen um mir eine Fernwarte-Light aufzubauen


----------



## hans_a1977 (15 Mai 2019)

Hi Arthur, 

wieso willst du pn durch nen vpn senden? Du willst in deiner Zentrale alle Statuswörter der Maschinen über das VPN senden? (d.h. mehere Kunden, mehere Anlagen, mehrere Router, etc.) 
Wenn das VPN steht (nehmen wir mal ipsec/l2tp) dann wäre die einfachste Lösung eine Send/Recive-Verbindung mittels Bausteine und OPC-Server oder lokale SPS und lokale HMI als Gegenstelle. 
D.h. usend oder soetwas: https://support.industry.siemens.co...-s7-1200-via-router/202064?page=0&pageSize=10
Mittels OPC-Server könntest du auch rfc1006 bzw. s7 Protokoll dafür benutzen. (bräuchte man halt einen OPC-Server) 
Hast du lokale CPUs vor Ort, könntest du diese in der Tat auch "füllen" und benutzen.


----------



## KatanaArthur (15 Mai 2019)

Hallo Hans, 

also ich hab nen IP-Sec Tunnel der 24/7 steht von mehrerer Kunden die unsere Maschinen/Anlage auf dem Hof stehen haben zur unserer Firma. 

OPC-Server müsste ich erst aufbauen, eine Lokale CPU und HMI kann ich schnell eben zum testen aufsetzen da habe ich "Ersatzteile" auf dem Lager liegen. 
Oder was meinst du mit lokal? 

Lokal = Standort Firma?


----------



## hans_a1977 (16 Mai 2019)

ja, wenn du in eurer Firma lokal eine cpu hast und eine hmi, dann wäre das am besten. 
Der Tunnel steht und du kennst dich mit CPUs und HMI besser aus als mit OPC. D.h. wäre 
die einfachste Lösung von den Kunden-CPUs Daten in extra DB sammeln. Diesen dann über usend/urcv an die lokale CPUs senden. 
Dort von allen Kunden sammeln und mit deiner lokalen HMI visualisieren. 
(imho)


----------



## KatanaArthur (1 Juli 2019)

So jetzt habe ich alles soweit aufgebaut. Bei 2 von insgesamt 5 Verbindungen funktioniert alles Reibungslos. 
Erst was es so das der Baustein TRCV_C (aus der TIA BIB) die Daten von Maschine 1 und dann von Maschine 2 angezeigt hat, im Wechsel. Obwohl Port und Verbindungs ID unterschiedlich waren. Das habe ich gelöst, indem man unter ADDR die Remtoe IP angibt. 

Leider wollen aber 3 Maschinen keine Daten senden. Obwohl alles gleich angewand, Ports ID's und IP's sind angepasst. 
Die Bausteine sagen mit aber auch das sie zum Empfangen bereit sind. Also die Verbindung besteht zum Client. Firewall stört nicht ich habe auf keinem Router einen Eintrag das die FW die Verbindung blockt beim VPN. Portweiterleitung ist aussen vor weil durch die IP erkennt der Router das es durch den VPN-Tunnel gehört. 

Unter dem Resourcenmonitor sehe ich auch nicht wie viele Verbindungen oder maximale Verbindung über TSEND TRCV möglich sind auf einer S7-1200. Leider finde ich bei Siemens nicht wie viele Verbindungen von der 1200 (1212 FW: 4.2) gehandelt werden können. Vielleicht bin ich mit 2 ja auch schon am Limit der Hardware. 

Hat jemand damit schon mal etwas gemacht?


----------



## Matze001 (2 Juli 2019)

Warum installierst Du kein zentrales HMI (z.B. Comfort Panel oder PC-Runtime) und legst Dir die S7-Verbindung (TCP Port 102) mit Dummy-CPUs an und zeigst Dir die Daten direkt an?

LG

Marcel


----------



## KatanaArthur (9 Juli 2019)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Warum installierst Du kein zentrales HMI (z.B. Comfort Panel oder PC-Runtime) und legst Dir die S7-Verbindung (TCP Port 102) mit Dummy-CPUs an und zeigst Dir die Daten direkt an?
> 
> LG
> 
> Marcel



Das habe ich nicht gemacht weil ich sonst wiederrum eine andere WinCC Lizens benötige, für die Comfort Panels oder PC-Runtime benötige. 

Wiederum bin ich jetzt vom T_SEND/T_RCV runter und habe das hier TIA Offene Kommunikation Ethernet Bibliothek S7-300/400/1200/1500 verwendet. 

Läuft


----------

